

Air Force wants cryptographic security for iPhones, Android - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/air-force-wants-cryptographic-security-iphone

======
forkrulassail
It's about time we looked at GPL'ed implementation standards for Android call
and text encryption, especially considering the trailing and security through
obscurity approach by GSM networks.

~~~
w1ntermute
Somehow I find it difficult to believe that would be included on any carrier-
approved Android build, let alone enabled by default. OSS & client-side (i.e.,
no backdoors) encryption is the government's worst nightmare.

------
bobds
Maybe while they are at it, they can convince their friends that crypto
backdoors are bad for everyone.

~~~
tptacek
What's the subtext behind this comment? I don't see what specific point you're
trying to make. I could guess, but I'd rather just hear it directly from you.

~~~
bobds
The recent buzz about NSA, or whichever three-letter agency it was, pushing
for crypto backdoors. And by friends, I just mean other people in
government/military/intelligence.

I don't really have a point here, just a thought that popped in my head.

~~~
tptacek
The recent buzz about DoJ putting backdoors in OpenBSD's IPSEC stack was, even
if you buy the totally unsubstantiated and bogus buzz, in order for DoJ to
monitor _their own networks_ ; ie, even if you believe the crazy people
spreading that FUD, there's no claim that there's a public-facing backdoor in
OpenBSD.

It doesn't seem reasonable to me that we should spend months up in arms about
the government backdooring projects every time someone 5 degrees of separation
away from a major project makes a claim.

~~~
bobds
I didn't mean the OpenBSD alleged backdoors. I meant future backdoors that
would be required by law. I remember reading a news article about that
recently (might have been a few months ago).

------
fossuser
This is a pretty neat company making encryption apps for android:
<http://www.whispersys.com/>

~~~
cakeface
This article totally reminded about whisper systems. I'm downloading their
phone and text replacements now and can't wait to try them out.

------
bobds
<http://www.cryptophone.de/>

This German company has been selling commercial phones enhanced with their
crypto software (for SMS and voice) for a while now.

